# Corrupt Micro SD



## Empirial (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi, 

I've a Strontium 32GB Class 6 SD and it seems to be severely corrupted. 

*Windows 7 can't access or Format Files. 
*Tried CHKDSK method in Dos Prompt but it Cannot Access Volume. 
*My Ubuntu 14.04 can't read the Card
*3rd Party Apps like HP Format Tool, SD Formatter, W7 Disk Management Trick etc didn't work
*Also, tried formatting it in my Kitkat 4.4.4 based smartphone but files reappear. Even I manually selected and deleted files but they reappear upon restarting. 
*Sometimes MicroSD won't mount and phones turns laggy but after restarting phone can access DATA but can't delete or copy new files via phone. 
*I can copy new files in MicroSD if I connect it via phone to pc then Card Reader but cannot delete, format or modify files. 
*When I inserted this Card in a different smartphone, it hanged. A basic feature phone too couldn't detect.

As you might have noticed, card id is not entirely dead but then why can't I format?

Regards.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 6, 2015)

Its dead. Move on.


----------



## Empirial (Aug 6, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Its dead. Move on.


Is there nothing we can do? 
Like I said, whenever my phone successfully mounts the card, it can play music, videos etc without any issue.


----------

